# Music, and Walking in the Wilderness



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

ITT please post great pieces for adventuring through epic lands, quaint wood and brush, or whatever moreover.

____________________________________________

I found this one to be sensational on my mountain stroll. The second painting is indicative of my location:

(excerpt Dvorak 7.1)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

This piece especially appeals to me "for adventuring through epic lands," such as the Alberta Badlands, but would be equally suited to any lands devastated by volcanic activity, glacial action, being submerged, etc.:






I also enjoy strolling on pathways through the foothill meadows to the lively sounds of Bach's Brandenburgische Konzerte.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Messiaen's "Illuminations of the Beyond..."

...especially if there happen to be birds around.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If it's really wilderness, that's what you need to be listening to.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Was listening to this while taking a walk in Wisconsin a few weeks ago


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Borodin said:


> ITT please post great pieces for adventuring through epic lands, quaint wood and brush, or whatever moreover.


_Peter and the Wolf_ by Sergei Prokofiev! Preferably the recording with Boris Karloff narrating.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Ukko said:


> If it's really wilderness, that's what you need to be listening to.


I agree: when I go out into the wilds or the countryside, I don't want any music at all. I find that in all that silence, after a few days, I begin to very vividly hear music in my imagination, sometimes even music I make up myself as I go along.

However, there are certain pieces of music that do very much suggest wild or exotic places to me. E.g. Scheherezade - somehow it doesn't make me think of the Arabian Nights so much as of Kruger Park. I think I was discovering the piece when we once visited the park, and so that association got stuck in my head.

And then there is Bruch's Scottish Fantasia, which in my mind suggest East Africa. Because I was reading a book about it while listening to the music. So now instead of thinking of the Scottish wilds, it suggests to me the verdant savanna of Serengeti after the rains. 

The slow movement of Bruckner's eight symphony seems to me to suggest a walk along the shore of a lake.

And for the real musical wilderness experience, there is of course Sibelius...


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome idea. I'd recommend most things by Bax. Check out his tone poems interpreted by Handley.


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

It's nice hearing everyone's recommendations so far and how they're all so different.

I'd reckon to suspect that good music for walking in the wilderness is probably just a lot of peoples' favorite music, whatever they chose to listen to. I've never felt something so beautifully moving, dynamic and sensitive about the woods and meadows as the Dvorak 7.1 excerpt, but I really like hearing what everyone else likes.

The Dvorak piece is in between the sound of the wild and a reflection on it, neither solely just one or the other like a lot of pieces are. That's what I like about it. The vibration and bounce of it is moodily melodic without being too humanly structured, a perfect balance between relaxing, passionate and moving.

I want to see if anyone else hears it; starting from 1:46 and especially 8:18 have always been my favorite segments of music, but they personally really remind me of a deep magical glade, fantasy nature themed albeit a lot more thematically than texturally:






Well, it kind of reminds me of princes and knights too, but they're riding through a forest full of magical creatures saving someone. Hopefully you get the picture.


----------

